# Where to source ramshorn snails?



## Hartscape (9 Apr 2021)

I am looking to populate my planted tank with a few ramshorns to turn over dead plant matter and waste, but I am not immediately coming across anywhere to source them. My LFS doesn't currently have any and there are only so many times I can pop my head in to ask where the snails at before I get a bit a of reputation!

Any recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## noodlesuk (9 Apr 2021)

Once you reach the threshold, think it's 30 posts, then the for sale/req section appears in this forum. Sure people will help you out in there, or via this post. I only have a few at the moment. eBay used to have them. Or Shrimpland

Shrimpland Snails
eBay


----------



## Aqua360 (9 Apr 2021)

Your local LFS is almost 100% guaranteed to have them, and may even give you some for free


----------



## Dizzy (11 Apr 2021)

Buy a few plants from random sellers on eBay, pop the plants in a quarantine tank and hey presto


----------



## Steve Buce (11 Apr 2021)

I can send you some FOC, 
Make a donation to UKAPs
Just pay p/p


----------



## techfool (23 May 2021)

My LFS said they are not allowed to sell them.  I originally got mine on ebay.


----------



## dw1305 (23 May 2021)

Hi all, 


techfool said:


> My LFS said they are not allowed to sell them.


I think they have the wrong snail in mind, <"Apple Snails are banned from sale">, but true Ramshorn snails aren't.

cheers Darrel


----------

